

How Zappos Converts New Hires to Its Bizarre Office Culture - petethomas
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-06-30/how-zappos-converts-new-hires-to-its-bizarre-office-culture

======
liquidcool
> The company originally designed a two-week indoctrination into its famously
> "fun" office culture that has since evolved to a four-week undertaking. ...
> Anyone who shows up late for the daily 7 a.m. start is fired on the spot.

It seems you have to be _really_ into working there right out of the gate.
Culture fit must be at the top of their list. Also can't help but notice the
journalist chose "indoctrination" over "orientation."

------
AdrianRossouw
it wouldn't surprise me if a lot of the 200 people who left were from middle
management who didn't feel like the new structure provided them with enough
ways to advance their careers.

------
a3n
It's odd that you'd need training on how to be managed ...

